# Just leave if you think anyone on this site mogs @Salludon



## Chadelite (Aug 3, 2019)

in b4 pale white boys think a 6/10 white boy mogs the gigachad @Salludon
He made a rate me on reddit and they all rated him above 8/10
they said he was so handsome that they needed him to verify if that was him and not some gigachad off google images.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 3, 2019)

lookismcels are the retards that say that


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> lookismcels are the retards that say that


i dare them to go on reddit and they won't even get a 6/10.


----------



## didntreadlol (Aug 3, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> reddit


lol


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 3, 2019)

Mogged by pale white boy 

It’s over for curries


----------



## SeiGun (Aug 3, 2019)

COPE ALERT


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 3, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> lol


you can't even get rated on that


mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 90756
> 
> Mogged by pale white boy
> 
> It’s over for curries


he isn't pale


----------



## TryingToLooksmax (Aug 3, 2019)

if hes human he mogs me


----------



## Littleboy (Aug 3, 2019)

TryingToLooksmax said:


> if hes human he mogs me



He mogs me to hell & back.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 3, 2019)

TryingToLooksmax said:


> if hes human he mogs me


he mogs you.


----------



## TryingToLooksmax (Aug 3, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> he mogs you.


oh


Littleboy said:


> He mogs me to hell & back.


he mogs me to heaven and back


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 3, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 90756
> 
> Mogged by pale white boy
> 
> It’s over for curries


bambi eyes


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 3, 2019)

salludon mogs a lot of people but


Chadelite said:


> He made a rate me on reddit and they all rated him above 8/10


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 90756
> 
> Mogged by pale white boy
> 
> It’s over for curries


Mogged by superior brown skin


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 3, 2019)

Ethnics and curries make me laugh so hard jfl


----------



## AestheticPrince (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Mogged by superior brown skin


Harami!!! you from India or pakistanpakistan


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 3, 2019)

I see, man.


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Harami!!! you from India or pakistanpakistan


Lol does it matter? Its the same


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Lol does it matter? Its the same


JFL if people here actually think 5-6/10 white guys mog you. And I am a dedicated racepiller


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Mogged by superior brown skin


yo bro. do you know anything about the suction hold? do you do it when you hard mew?


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 3, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Ethnics and curries make me laugh so hard jfl


Same tbh 

It’s like I’m watching free comedy movie 

They put themselves in awkward situations 😂


Chadelite said:


> you can't even get rated on that
> 
> he isn't pale


If he is not pale than what color is he? Because we have similar skintone I think


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon's male-model tier, but he has low smv.

He needs to ditch the beard and moustache ASAP. If he's using it to fraud a jawline he should go for a westernized cut.


rockndogs said:


> Ethnics and curries make me laugh so hard jfl


Mogs you ded ses


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Aug 3, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 90756
> 
> Mogged by pale white boy
> 
> It’s over for curries


Only noodles and racist white foids think that


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

get mogged by @lookism refugee boi


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> get mogged by @lookism refugee boi
> 
> View attachment 90770
> View attachment 90771


that fucking skin health


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> that fucking skin health



yet he still mogs that inbred faggot


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> yet he still mogs that inbred faggot


nah. eye area mogs = amog imo


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> get mogged by @lookism refugee boi
> 
> View attachment 90770
> View attachment 90771


Lol at those 1970s pics. Heres a better comparison both pics taken outside in natural lighting and i absoutely mog the living shit outta that disgusting naked mole-rat


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 3, 2019)

meant to say mog


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Lol at those 1970s pics. Heres a better comparison both pics taken outside in natural lighting and i absoutely mog the living shit outta that disgusting naked mole-rat



not even same angle yet he still mogs you lol


your poop colouring doesn't make you any favour either


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> get mogged by @lookism refugee boi
> 
> View attachment 90770
> View attachment 90771



lookism refugee giga mogs him
not even close
a legit 7 psl


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> not even same angle yet he still mogs you lol
> 
> 
> your poop colouring doesn't make you any favour either


if coloring is that much of an issue to you you can take gluthianione and become light skinned if you are Indian its not even that hard. this is why bones matters more than skin color in all cases


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Lol at those 1970s pics. Heres a better comparison both pics taken outside in natural lighting and i absoutely mog the living shit outta that disgusting naked mole-rat



nice photoshop smooth tool lmfao


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 3, 2019)

you don't have to be white to be a slayers thats cope as fuck


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> not even same angle yet he still mogs you lol
> 
> 
> your poop colouring doesn't make you any favour either


Jfl at this cope. My coloring is ten times better than that subhumans colouring. Also his skin looks disgusting


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 3, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> nice photoshop smooth tool lmfao


the cope has reached inhuman levels


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Jfl at this cope. My coloring is ten times better than that subhumans colouring. Also his skin looks disgusting



lmao, with that poop colouring = you are invisible to the white girls


i did a expirement with your pics before, it was 3 landwhale matches in 1000 swipes in uk. lmao. it is beyond over for you lad, it is what it is


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> the cope has reached inhuman levels


can see clear smoothing around the lower lids
clear as day. even with photoshop he has no smv to women


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> lmao, with that poop colouring = you are invisible to the white girls
> 
> 
> i did a expirement with your pics before, it was 3 landwhale matches in 1000 swipes in uk. lmao. it is beyond over for you lad, it is what it is


stroma + gluthianion . coloring is cope


Batterymodel said:


> can see clear smoothing around the lower lids
> clear as day. even with photoshop he has no smv to women



he looks the same in motion stop coping


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> stroma + gluthianion . coloring is cope
> 
> 
> he looks the same in motion stop coping



no he doesn't. he's facetuning in front of you


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 3, 2019)

Someone needs to do a tinder experiment with him, I guarantee average nt looking with nw0 white guy would get more matches


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Someone needs to do a tinder experiment with him, I guarantee average nt looking with nw0 white guy would get more matches



i did lol, 3 matches in 1000 swipes(uk). all of them were landwhales


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> lmao, with that poop colouring = you are invisible to the white girls
> 
> 
> i did a expirement with your pics before, it was 3 landwhale matches in 1000 swipes in uk. lmao. it is beyond over for you lad, it is what it is


My coloring > Your subhuman coloring. It isn’t up for debate. Post pics of u to disapprove


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Lol does it matter? Its the same


Dude you are so good looking you would wipe the floor get a haircut , shave the beard or keep it like gandy and start posing like him in pic and irl get out of paki/india invest in some good clothes


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

Its funny tho when subhumans gets mogged facially they start to cope by talking about color jfl


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 3, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Someone needs to do a tinder experiment with him, I guarantee average nt looking with nw0 white guy would get more matches



they do he gets shit all on tinder because he isn't good looking

look at the difference to the pic he posted here to the ones he usually posts


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> My coloring > Your subhuman coloring. It isn’t up for debate. Post pics of u to disapprove



not only i colour mog you but also i mog your bones to death bro, it is not debatable. 


jfl at your shitty recessed zygos


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> not only i colour mog you but also i mog your bones to death bro, it is not debatable.
> 
> 
> jfl at your shitty recessed zygos


pics or gtfo u incel


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> not only i colour mog you but also i mog your bones to death bro, it is not debatable.
> 
> 
> jfl at your shitty recessed zygos


gandy has the same facial shape are you saying you mog gandy? jfl.

bones are not just about mass but also shape and position. eye area being the most important then lower third.

like I said before color is the most cope in the world.
even if you are literally jet black skinned you can get stroma procedure soon and become a supreme mogger


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Its funny tho when subhumans gets mogged facially they start to cope by talking about color jfl


Lol yeah. I ran a facial test to see who you look like this showed up. Even a computer thinks you are gandy.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Aug 3, 2019)

Everyone gets mogged. I make sure it happens to everyman at least once in his life.


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> not only i colour mog you but also i mog your bones to death bro, it is not debatable.
> 
> 
> jfl at your shitty recessed zygos


He mogs you. You are comparing yourself to a spitting image of gandy just lol


----------



## AestheticPrince (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Lol does it matter? Its the same


you're paki aren't you,


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello

Close thread tyty


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> pics or gtfo u incel



ridge







zygos






and this was at %25 bf lmao, if i would've posted my current ogee curve you would instantly neck yourself


not to mention you are 5'10 and i am 6'3



the only thing you mog me in eye area tbh


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> ridge
> View attachment 90799
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that’s you it’s over, I’m at 17% and I mog you to heaven and back 1 million times . It’s over


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> get mogged by @lookism refugee boi
> 
> View attachment 90770
> View attachment 90771


lol, this guy is a manlet. He is trying to look super dom in black and white with a cig in in hand.


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 3, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Same tbh
> 
> It’s like I’m watching free comedy movie
> 
> ...



"Look at my shit skin and pheno im such a good looking curry" JFL


BigBoy said:


> Mogs you ded ses



cope im an unmoggable machine i mog mog mog mog mog mog


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Lol that’s you it’s over, I’m at 17% and I mog you to heaven and back 1 million times . It’s over



stop talking so much bullshit fucking curry munching manlet, i've seen your pics before. keep coping with ur recessed infraorbitals, bulging eyes, shitty lower third and zygos lmao


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> ridge
> View attachment 90799
> 
> 
> ...


lol you can have some good bones as well, but if your harmony is trash then you will look trash. Show us your full face or don't even bother reply.


όμορφος θεός said:


> stop talking so much bullshit fucking curry munching manlet, i've seen your pics before. keep coping with ur recessed infraorbitals, bulging eyes, shitty lower third and zygos lmao


you roasted him so hard.its over


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> lol, this guy is a manlet. He is trying to look super dom in black and white with a cig in in hand.



he was larping, 6'3


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> he was larping, 6'3


he has manlet proportions, tiny skull.


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> stop talking so much bullshit fucking curry munching manlet, i've seen your pics before. keep coping with ur recessed infraorbitals, bulging eyes, shitty lower third and zygos lmao





Chadelite said:


> he has manlet proportions, tiny skull.


Show your full face just because you mugged me as a teen doesn’t mean when you lose bf you are gonna look like that fatcel


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Show your full face just because you mugged me as a teen doesn’t mean when you lose bf you are gonna look like that fatcel



what


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> ridge
> View attachment 90799
> 
> 
> ...


You are a bloated subhuman. Its over for you. If u were even a lil bit good looking u wouldn’t have did that drawing on ur face 😂


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> You are a bloated subhuman. Its over for you. If u were even a lil bit good looking u wouldn’t have did that drawing on ur face 😂



learn how to read manlet motherfucker, i am %12 bf rn. i mog your bones to the bits


----------



## didntreadlol (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> ridge


recessed browridge


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> recessed browridge



how it is recessed exactly?


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> learn how to read manlet motherfucker, i am %12 bf rn. i mog your bones to the bits


Manlet? Dude don’t embarrass yourself lol


----------



## didntreadlol (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> how it is recessed exactly?


It looks weak


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> It looks weak



maybe because of my old long nose but def. not weak tbh


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> how it is recessed exactly?


This is 12% bf lol


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Titbot said:


> This is 12% bf lol



it is not %12 bodyfat braindead cuck, this pic is 3 months old. it was around %25-%26


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 3, 2019)

salludon mogs tbh


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> maybe because of my old long nose but def. not weak tbh


Cope


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 3, 2019)

@Salludon has a massive failo of being indian. especially if he looks as dark as in the last pic uploaded
i would say gigachad in india but white women are disgusted to be with indians. mogged by random white chadlite


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> it is not %12 bodyfat braindead cuck, this pic is 3 months old. it was around %25-%26


Then post your pic now “slayer”


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope



just because i have hollow cheeks doesn't mean that i am low bf. why would i lie faggot? darng, your iq is lower then my 4 yo cousin


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> just because i have hollow cheeks doesn't mean that i am low bf. why would i lie faggot? darng, your iq is lower then my 4 yo cousin


Hollow cheeks? Not even once lmao even in those tryhard lighting and angle u look subhuman. Just rope tbh


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> just because i have hollow cheeks doesn't mean that i am low bf. why would i lie faggot? darng, your iq is lower then my 4 yo cousin


Is your brain hollow too , can’t you read post your pics you massive slayer


Salludon said:


> Hollow cheeks? Not even once lmao even in those tryhard lighting and angle u look subhuman. Just rope tbh


The frontal pic looks so try hard lol and still off. One cheek looks fuller then the other.


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> @Salludon has a massive failo of being indian. especially if he looks as dark as in the last pic uploaded
> i would say gigachad in india but white women are disgusted to be with indians. mogged by random white chadlite


What pic? And cope hard lol i have white bitches asking me to come to usa for marriage


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> not even same angle yet he still mogs you lol
> 
> 
> your poop colouring doesn't make you any favour either


if thats the color of your shit, you aint healthy man


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Hollow cheeks? Not even once lmao even in those tryhard lighting and angle u look subhuman. Just rope tbh



curry + manlet + shitty bones + isis beard


i think the one that must be rope is you buddy boyo, sorry but you are literally invisible to the white girls


thotexterminator said:


> if thats the color of your shit, you aint healthy man



too many curries


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Aug 3, 2019)

subhumans


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> What pic? And cope hard lol i have white bitches asking me to come to usa for marriage


the post in which you said "my coloring> your subhuman coloring". post proof


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> i did lol, 3 matches in 1000 swipes(uk). all of them were landwhales


now do an average white guy


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> now do an average white guy



do you want son?


@Salludon 

are you ready to accept the blackpill and neck yourself you curry munching scum?


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> do you want son?
> 
> 
> @Salludon
> ...


sure.pick a 5/10 white guy


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> curry + manlet + shitty bones + isis beard
> 
> 
> i think the one that must be rope is you buddy boyo, sorry but you are literally invisible to the white girls
> ...


Cope these are slight hollow cheeks even at high bf I still have with shitty iPhone distortion


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope these are slight hollow cheeks even at high bf I still have with shitty iPhone distortion



even at %25 bf i mogged ur bones to the bits boyo, wtf are you talking about. and i am only 17 lol


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> the post in which you said "my coloring> your subhuman coloring". post proof


U still gonna cope by thinking shes ugly n shit. But shes a 6/10 blonde girl


όμορφος θεός said:


> do you want son?
> 
> 
> @Salludon
> ...


Just stfu, now that i have an idea about ur subhuman face i don’t even feel like replying to u lmao


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> U still gonna cope by thinking shes ugly n shit. But shes a 6/10 blonde girl
> 
> Just stfu, now that i have an idea about ur subhuman face i don’t even feel like replying to u lmao



keep crying for me framecel manlet


i will tag yourself for the tinder experiment tomorrow, ready your rope


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> U still gonna cope by thinking shes ugly n shit. But shes a 6/10 blonde girl
> 
> Just stfu, now that i have an idea about ur subhuman face i don’t even feel like replying to u lmao





όμορφος θεός said:


> even at %25 bf i mogged ur bones to the bits boyo, wtf are you talking about. and i am only 17 lol


This is me try hard mirror selfie . All I need is browridge implants to ascend and lose bf, it shows off my bone structure


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> U still gonna cope by thinking shes ugly n shit. But shes a 6/10 blonde girl


yeah idk, impressive I guess. doesn't matter what she looks like or she really means it, not coping. 
but still random white chadlites have higher smvs. not all foids are easy on indians


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 3, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope these are slight hollow cheeks even at high bf I still have with shitty iPhone distortion


Skin


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 3, 2019)

Doesnt Barrett and O'Pry browse PSL forums


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Skin
> View attachment 90834


Did you change my eyes as well


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 3, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Did you change my eyes as well


Fixed the dark shadows / bags under your eyes.


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Fixed the dark shadows / bags under your eyes.


No I think you changed the eye shape on the right side


Gebirgscel said:


> Doesnt Barrett and O'Pry browse PSL forums


That’s lookism


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 3, 2019)

Titbot said:


> No I think you changed the eye shape on the right side


Nope, it's the same.


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Nope, it's the same.



you are back


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> you are back











Resurrection of Jesus - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Resurrection of Jesus - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how's life going man


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

Can you give me a browridge in this pic


όμορφος θεός said:


> how's life going man


Reply to Saludon video he mogs you so hard. You are done for


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Can you give me a browridge in this pic
> 
> Reply to Saludon video he mogs you so hard. You are done for



what video you cocksucking manlet fag


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> what video you cocksucking manlet fag


It is on the Rating section


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> how's life going man


Good man


Titbot said:


> Reply to Saludon video he mogs you so hard. You are done for


Salludon is a very good looking man. 6.5 PSL. There's no shame in being mogged by him.


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Good man
> 
> Salludon is a very good looking man. 6.5 PSL. There's no shame in being mogged by him. Seven is the best? I need to start hard mewing tbh.


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Good man
> 
> Salludon is a very good looking man. 6.5 PSL. There's no shame in being mogged by him.



that curry munching ugly cuck @Titbot thinks salludon mogs this guy lmao


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> that curry munching ugly cuck @Titbot thinks salludon mogs this guy lmao


Damn when did this place turn into slayers.me

Both very gl. 6.75


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Damn when did this place turn into slayers.me
> 
> Both very gl. 6.75



are you done with looksmaxxing stuff?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> are you done with looksmaxxing stuff?


It never ends bro


----------



## yourmom (Aug 3, 2019)

even if we take in account some fraud shits in the photos this saluddon guy looks like 6.5/10 he is gl.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 3, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Ethnics and curries make me laugh so hard jfl





όμορφος θεός said:


> get mogged by @lookism refugee boi
> 
> View attachment 90770
> View attachment 90771


Holy shit.


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 3, 2019)

so many subhumans arguing

i feel like a god among you subhumans

kys fags


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> so many subhumans arguing
> 
> i feel like a god among you subhumans
> 
> kys fags


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 3, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> so many subhumans arguing
> 
> i feel like a god among you subhumans
> 
> kys fags


brutal.


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 3, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> brutal.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 3, 2019)

rockndogs said:


>


Snakes me. XD


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 3, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Hollow cheeks? Not even once lmao even in those tryhard lighting and angle u look subhuman. Just rope tbh


hollow cheeks is a big cope.
does anyone really believe girls would choose ugly hollow cheeks guy over the guy posted jut fucking lol


----------



## pls (Aug 3, 2019)

im caging so hard at the small skulled curries thinking they are gl






only gl guy posted itt


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 3, 2019)

pls said:


> im caging so hard at the small skulled curries thinking they are gl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUT BUT BUT I LOOK LIKE GANDY

jfl at curries


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 11, 2019)

My cortisol levels have peaked


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

pls said:


> im caging so hard at the small skulled curries thinking they are gl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, my skull is over 24 inches in circumference


----------



## reptiles (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> in b4 pale white boys think a 6/10 white boy mogs the gigachad @Salludon
> He made a rate me on reddit and they all rated him above 8/10
> they said he was so handsome that they needed him to verify if that was him and not some gigachad off google images.







Dude i wrote the entire book of genesis behind gandy 
Genesis 1:1


In the begging Gandy created the heaven's and the earth and the the earth was without form and void and the spirit of gandy moved across the waters and Gandy said let their be light and their was light he separated the light from the darkness his son the light was called chico his dual counter part the dark barret he called the light good and the dark bad.

genesis 1:2

He created plants and life forms from the fish of the sea the fowl of the air and the beasts of the field he created all things he let all things evolve like a master clock work maker.

Genesis 1:3


These are the day's he worked to create all of creation day 1 he made all of the natural law's in nature.

Day 2 he made the land and sea habitable for life.

Day 3 he created plants and gave them a function to serve the environment.

Day 4 he created the animal's and gave them a function he created dualistic order between the animal kingdom he prescribed onto them a consciousness.

Day 5 he separated the light and darkness.

Day 6 he made interfered in creation to create human beings.

Day 7 we had the first man and women.

These are the ages of our creation.

Genesis 1:4


He made a garden called EDEN and placed the 2 evolved apes chad and stacy in the garden gave them the conception of free will and he gave them higher reasoning his 1 commandment was to act higher and not carnal and so that was what happened until stacy got bored of chad and bounced over into fucking the dogs and so the sin of bestiality occurred.


Genesis 1:5


The sin was realized by chad and so in response he too committed this vial sin and in so doing the great Gandy grew pissed and he cursed Chad and Stacy for the chad he made sure some of his children would become subhuman's while for the stacy he made them hypergamous by nature never finding happiness he made them cruel by nature and in so doing he cursed the human race until the end day's of humanity.


a tribute to the great Gandy @Salludon


Salludon said:


> Lol at those 1970s pics. Heres a better comparison both pics taken outside in natural lighting and i absoutely mog the living shit outta that disgusting naked mole-rat






No one can mog the literal god tbh you made chad and stacy JFL


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Aug 11, 2019)

pls said:


> im caging so hard at the small skulled curries thinking they are gl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like hes sucking in his cheeks tbh 
still looks gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> My cortisol levels have peaked


----------



## psl7 fatty (Aug 11, 2019)

salludon is easily 7psl if not higher


----------



## Titbot (Aug 11, 2019)

psl7 fatty said:


> salludon is easily 7psl if not higher


He’s a PSL of 7.5 would be gandy tier if he cleaned up a lil bit such as beard


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

Titbot said:


> He’s a PSL of 7.5 would be gandy tier if he cleaned up a lil bit such as beard


what is psl 7.5 irl, is it 7.5/8. He could easily clean the beard, some of his pictures show him with no beard.this pic is insane


----------



## Titbot (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> what is psl 7.5 irl, is it 7.5/8. He could easily clean the beard, some of his pictures show him with no beard.this pic is insane
> 
> View attachment 95523


Did you see his video he posted to rate him on motion. If I didn’t know that he’s a user I would have though gandy in New Delhi lol.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Did you see his video he posted to rate him on motion. If I didn’t know that he’s a user I would have though gandy in New Delhi lol.


lemme check - idk why people say he is a 5 or 6, they hate anyone that isn't "north atlantid"


Chadelite said:


> lemme check - idk why people say he is a 5 or 6, they hate anyone that isn't "north atlantid"


i saw the vid now, his eyes are better than gandy's imo, except the colour but he can change that if he wanted to. Best looking on this forum.


----------



## Titbot (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> lemme check - idk why people say he is a 5 or 6, they hate anyone that isn't "north atlantid"
> 
> i saw the vid now, his eyes are better than gandy's imo, except the colour but he can change that if he wanted to. Best looking on this forum.


They can’t cope with a curry looking like gandy , it’s against everything they believe in


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

Titbot said:


> They can’t cope with a curry looking like gandy , it’s against everything they believe in


yh, they are racists as well basically, if they are black it is ok. Some guy said a 6/10 white guy mogs him. He is top model tier, he doesn't need massive cheekbones imo. I bet foids would be too scared to ask him out, they know he is way above their looks.


----------



## satoshisacuck (Aug 11, 2019)

As much as I would love to faceoff against some of the ethnics in this board, I don't want my identity to be revealed so.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

satoshisacuck said:


> As much as I would love to faceoff against some of the ethnics in this board, I don't want my identity to be revealed so.


what do you mean faceoff? you mean fight?


----------



## satoshisacuck (Aug 11, 2019)

Well, it would be good to see where I stand compared to Salludon for example. But I am not an idiot so I wouldn't reveal myself rofl.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

satoshisacuck said:


> Well, it would be good to see where I stand compared to Salludon for example. But I am not an idiot so I wouldn't reveal myself rofl.


oh, you mean in terms of your face. ah k, yh, posting your face if you live in a big city is bad, you can get tracked easily.


----------



## satoshisacuck (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> oh, you mean in terms of your face. ah k, yh, posting your face if you live in a big city is bad, you can get tracked easily.



I have already divulged a lot of information so it would be pretty easy if someone had my face haha. Anyway it's what it is


----------



## Bluepill (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> in b4 pale white boys think a 6/10 white boy mogs the gigachad @Salludon
> He made a rate me on reddit and they all rated him above 8/10
> they said he was so handsome that they needed him to verify if that was him and not some gigachad off google images.


literally who? @ChadKahn is the shit if u ask me


----------



## Titbot (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> yh, they are racists as well basically, if they are black it is ok. Some guy said a 6/10 white guy mogs him. He is top model tier, he doesn't need massive cheekbones imo. I bet foids would be too scared to ask him out, they know he is way above their looks.


Gandy doesn’t even have massive cheekbones


----------



## framecel222 (Aug 12, 2019)

Link or cope


----------

